# Adding 2 stroke Oil to Diesel



## Jezport

I have been reading about adding 2 stroke oil to diesel on the transit forum,here is a link to another forum discussing it.
CLICK HERE

Does anyone know anything about it, looking for facts not old wives tales or 3rd hand stories.

From what I have read, it prolongs engine and fuel system life, gives better economy, burns cleaner and is better than using additives. (but is there any proof anywhere)


----------



## CliveMott

An interesting article. However I would be very supprised if the oil companies have not added something already to replace the lubricity previously provided by sulphur.

Suggest you keep the 2 stroke for the mower.
C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

How long do you want the engine to last?
Fuel companies and engine manufacturers spend enormouse amounts of money to give us a long lasting hard working product.

Don`t mess it up. Read some horror stories on home made fuels


Dave P


----------



## Jezport

CliveMott said:


> An interesting article. However I would be very supprised if the oil companies have not added something already to replace the lubricity previously provided by sulphur.
> 
> Suggest you keep the 2 stroke for the mower.
> C.


If 2 stroke oil does what is claimed we should all be using it.

We know that unleaded petrol is not as good for engines as leaded, no additives have made it as good as old 4star.


----------



## Jezport

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> How long do you want the engine to last?
> Fuel companies and engine manufacturers spend enormouse amounts of money to give us a long lasting hard working product.
> 
> Don`t mess it up. Read some horror stories on home made fuels
> 
> Dave P


Its not just that it just makes the engine last longer, its the other benefits like less particulates, which cause EGR faults etc, smoother running and extra MPG.

Lets face it, when you take your van in for servicing the dealer is going to make more from you if he needs to clean the EGR or fit a new set of injectors.


----------



## ramos

*2 stroke oil*

As we get average 200.000 miles from a deisel engine. is it worth it 8)


----------



## tinkering

*2 stroke oil*

Hi Jezsport,
As two stroke oil is a oil ,I cannot see that it would do any engine any harm.

It will certianly help to lubrecate the fuel pump and injectors.

I think that I will give it a try next time my tank is empty and see what happens.

Take care Les. :wink:


----------



## Jezport

*Re: 2 stroke oil*



ramos said:


> As we get average 200.000 miles from a deisel engine. is it worth it 8)


How much does an extra 5% MPG save you over 200000 miles + a set of injectors @ £800 and less polution according to what I have read.


----------



## Jezport

*Re: 2 stroke oil*



tinkering said:


> Hi Jezsport,
> As two stroke oil is a oil ,I cannot see that it would do any engine any harm.
> 
> It will certianly help to lubrecate the fuel pump and injectors.
> 
> I think that I will give it a try next time my tank is empty and see what happens.
> 
> Take care Les. :wink:


Let us know if you notice any improvement. i.e. smoother running, more MPG etc.


----------



## 2Dreamers

*2 stroke oil*

I'm going to give it a try once just to see if it does make a differance, mot coming up soon see if it lowers emssions.
Eddie


----------



## raynipper

As I have a 1994 Citroen ZX and a 2000 Fiat 2.8jtd, I'm willing to give it a try. With such a small concentration it's less than many fuel station contaminants.
I might not risk the later 03 VW just yet though.

Ray.


----------



## Jezport

raynipper said:


> As I have a 1994 Citroen ZX and a 2000 Fiat 2.8jtd, I'm willing to give it a try. With such a small concentration it's less than many fuel station contaminants.
> I might not risk the later 03 VW just yet though.
> 
> Ray.


The main thing lacking in low sulphur diesel is lubricant, and 2 stroke oil is burned in petrol engines without a problem so it cant do any harm.


----------



## chrisgreen

castrol r-----takes me back to my youth,love the smell of it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

In the "olden days" i used to add 10% kerosene to my diesel in winter to stop it waxing. Never saw many stranded diesels, so assumed everyone was doing it.
How wrong i was.

Dave P


----------



## Fatalhud

Jezport said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have a 1994 Citroen ZX and a 2000 Fiat 2.8jtd, I'm willing to give it a try. With such a small concentration it's less than many fuel station contaminants.
> I might not risk the later 03 VW just yet though.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stroke oil is burned in petrol engines without a problem so it cant do any harm.
Click to expand...

Only if the correct ratio is used
Too much 2 stroke oil can be as bad as too little in 2 stroke petrol engines
2 stroke oil is not used in 4 stroke engines, so to say it is used in petrol engines without any problems is not neccesseraly true
Alan H


----------



## Jezport

Fatalhud said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have a 1994 Citroen ZX and a 2000 Fiat 2.8jtd, I'm willing to give it a try. With such a small concentration it's less than many fuel station contaminants.
> I might not risk the later 03 VW just yet though.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stroke oil is burned in petrol engines without a problem so it cant do any harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if the correct ratio is used
> Too much 2 stroke oil can be as bad as too little in 2 stroke petrol engines
> 2 stroke oil is not used in 4 stroke engines, so to say it is used in petrol engines without any problems is not neccesseraly true
> Alan H
Click to expand...

I did not say all petrol engines, and I did not mention a quantity to use.

I do suggest people read up on this via the link on page one of this thread and do their own research before pouring too much or the wrong stuff in their tank.


----------



## Jezport

More info


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If the report carries significant proof the fuel companies will jump on the band wagon to extol the virtues of a cleaner fuel.
Personaly i have covered in excess of 50k miles pa with diesel engines with no component failure. Even on some that have done 200k miles.

Dave P


----------



## lindyloot

Drop Castrol a line or email, they should have a technical dept that would help.


----------



## averhamdave

Am I missing something here?

I've scanned through the text in the report and see that it is a report on the trials of various fulel additives, injector cleaners etc. Only one of the many tests uses 2T oil as iys basis and the result doesn't sound convincing - including words like "unconventional", "may do damage to ..." 

On the basis of what I've read I won't be adding oil to my diesel. Surely as has been said the diesel formula we put in our tanks from the pumps has been scientifically arrived at. Adding a bit more oil....? Don't think so.

As I say, I may have missed something as the text is difficult (boring) to read so apologies in advance.


----------



## Jezport

averhamdave said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> I've scanned through the text in the report and see that it is a report on the trials of various fulel additives, injector cleaners etc. Only one of the many tests uses 2T oil as iys basis and the result doesn't sound convincing - including words like "unconventional", "may do damage to ..."
> 
> On the basis of what I've read I won't be adding oil to my diesel. Surely as has been said the diesel formula we put in our tanks from the pumps has been scientifically arrived at. Adding a bit more oil....? Don't think so.
> 
> As I say, I may have missed something as the text is difficult (boring) to read so apologies in advance.


You must have missed something, it gave the 2T oil a good result, but as its unconventional and has not been approved as an additive it gave the warning. It did outperform loads of the purpose made additives.

Well thats what I read it as.


----------



## GerryD

I have read both reports, both of which can only be treated as hearsay as they do not name the test lab or show the full report. In fact the first report appears to have been posted by someone who has heard through the grapevine, and we all know how accurate the grapevine is.
The second report seems to show that 2% Bio-diesel gave the best results with no additional cost for additives. If this is true then it may be that the European standard of 5% Bio-diesel may be even more effective and therefore we already have the best fuel mixture available.
If additives were half as effective as the manufacturers claim then sales would not be as poor as they actually are.
Gerry


----------



## 115021

*2-stroke in Diesel*

Read the following in another forum,thought it made interesting reading.
Have added the link below.
Garry

http://www.freel2.com/forum/topic878.html?highlight=stroke+oil

ps: Should have added that ive been using the 2 stroke for the past 2 weeks and def noticed a differents in smoother running and noise of the engine has def reduced,so guess it must be doing something.
When i first added the 2stroke to my diesel it took a few days before i noticed the differents,but as for mpg extra im unsure about that.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

2stroke oil in diesel aired a couple of days ago.

Dave P


Trust the oil companies product at the pump


----------



## gaspode

Moderator Note:

Topics Merged


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Well if you are going to put 2 stroke oil, in an engine that runs on oil - it does what? Give you 5% more mpg because you have added 5% more oil? 

So - for your say 5.50 (gallonish) of diesel that will take you 25miles, if you chuck in some 2 stroke at £4.50 a bottle you get and extra 1.2 miles? I would rather spend the money on another gallon and get another 25!

me? argumentative? Never! I didn't look at the dilution rates i must confess!


----------



## 115021

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Well if you are going to put 2 stroke oil, in an engine that runs on oil - it does what? Give you 5% more mpg because you have added 5% more oil?
> 
> So - for your say 5.50 (gallonish) of diesel that will take you 25miles, if you chuck in some 2 stroke at £4.50 a bottle you get and extra 1.2 miles? I would rather spend the money on another gallon and get another 25!
> 
> me? argumentative? Never! I didn't look at the dilution rates i must confess!


Read the whole link above not just a fe lines,it doesnt just save on MPG,it clean out the engine and smoothes out the ride,plus less noise in the cabin as it reduces the noise.
Garry


----------



## dipsticks

This is is all very interesting, one thing worth considering is the fact that 2 stroke engines recieve no other lubrication to the main working elements (main bearings, big ends, little ends,pots, etc) other than the lubricant mixed with the fuel which passes through the crankcase.

*This lubricant is always clean fresh oil*.

I have worked for many years on marine outboard engines of the 2 stroke variety and have been amazed at the longevity of the crankcase components which look like new after many years hard use.

I think I may add a little 2T when my warranty runs out.

Good luck.


----------



## tramp

hi all,
have to agree with the last post ref 2 stroke engines and the lubricant side, One thing I did noticefrom the links is that nobody said prior to adding the 2 stroke oil which fuel suplier they used [shell , bp ,etc] 
If they were using supermarket "grud" :roll: then all the addative does is remove all the built up gung from around the valves and injectors so your engine would run smother and quieter .

But if you only use shell,bp to name a few then the difference is very small if noticable at all as these fuels carry high levels of cleaner and lubricant to start with [not added to supermarket fuel as they are tight].

Some of the ford focus fuel pump problems stem from supermarket fuel as ford recommend high grade fuel from main stream companies.

When touring abroad France in particular I notice when we use the supermarkets how the van runs ruffer, and we add some shell optimax diesel fuel and the difference is huge. we mix fuel abroad as the millage is huge and try to save a few euro`s were possible.

dont thik I`ll be adding addative as we had a fiat 2.5d van which did 250k without any probs and was sti;; going strong and my lorry has done 750k .

tramp


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Magnets......that's the trick.

Oh, and copper bangles....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The article itself, for those who didn't bother to read it all.

*To all interested: 
due to the pollution control measures of the EC diesel-oil is nearly sulphur free and contains up to 5% of bio-diesel. Sulphur has the property to grease the high pressure injection pump and the injectors. Without sulphur, the reduced greasing property of the new diesel has already shown negativ impacts on the long-term stability of the injectors and the high pressure pump. The pump manufacturers have tried to react by lining the moving parts of the pumps with teflon or other suitable material. However, the long term stability is still not achieved as with the old (sulphor contained) diesel. 
The engine-research centre of a well known German car manufacurer has conducted some long term tests of diesel additives to find out whether any one of them will have an impact on the long term reliability of the diesel engine components. This introduction to explain were my information comes from. 
The results of this research: any diesel additive of any manufacturer presently on the market is not worth the money! 
BUT: 2-stroke oil, which we use in our motor saws, lawn mower or in 2-stroke motor engines has shown to have an extreme positive impact on diesel engines, if such 2-stroke oil is added to the diesel in a homoeophatic dosis of 1:200. In practical terms: 0,300 litre of 2-stroke oil into the 70l diesel tank. The 2-stroke oil will be absorbed by the diesel (emulsion) and grease every moving part of the high pressure pump and the injectors. 
Besides this, the 2-stroke oil will keep the diesel engine clean, as it burnes cleaner as the diesel itself. 
In other words, the 2-stroke oil has a much lower ash-content as diesel, when burned. This proven fact delays the DPF (diesel particulate (soot) filter) to clogg, and the "burn free" process of the DPF will be much less. 
One more information: in Germany we have to present our cars every 2 years to the TUV -Technical Supervision Organisation - who will check, amongs others, the pollution of petrol and diesel engines. 
The measured cloud-factor of a diesel engine without use of 2-stroke oil has been 0,95. 
The same factor with the use of 2-stroke oil has been 0,47 - reduction of nearly half of the soot particles. 
Besides this, the use of 2-stroke oil in the diesel will increase the milage by 3-5%. *

I think I might try it say, every other tankful, just need to find something to measure it with, I also didn't notice anyone mention the environmental effects of us all chucking two stroke oil into the tank, I think you might find it difficult to buy a new 2 stroke bike for this reason, not nice stuff.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Magnets ???


Kev.


----------



## raynipper

For what it's worth............... 
Just driven 500 miles after adding 150ml of 2stroke to each tank full of diesel on my 2000 Fiat 2.8jtd. Not sure what ratio this is.
My initial impression was the engine did seem smoother and more responsive.

I guess it could all be in my mind and auto suggested. But previously this engine seemed very 'trucky' and apart from being noisy it lacked verve.

Now I can feel the revs picking up smoother and more willing. 
I'm sorry I can't indicate weather this has had any effect on the mpg as I omitted to note down any readings when we started this trip some 650 miles ago. 

I will continue to add the 2stroke oil over the next 250 miles and continue monitoring until we get back home next month.

I guess I'm a convert. Mind you, anything that quietens down and makes this engine run smoother is an asset in my book.

Ray.


----------



## duxdeluxe

CliveMott said:


> An interesting article. However I would be very supprised if the oil companies have not added something already to replace the lubricity previously provided by sulphur.
> 
> Suggest you keep the 2 stroke for the mower.
> C.


Yes they did Clive - it's called lubricity improver. However, the mandatory (in EU) bio content also improves lubricity.

As previously posted, the oil companies spend a fortune on testing products and the car/engine manufacturers the same. I know because they spend a lot of that with a certain company.........

Use pump fuel and don't put anything into it. You don't need to and you're wasting your money/possibly voiding your warranty if you do


----------



## zappy61

Hi,
Interesting blog Here
The Wilko stuff looks good.

Graham

PS Does Millers additive do the same job?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

What do the fuel companies do or add to the premium diesel that isn't in the standard truck diesel that gets us to pay 20c a litre more?
Patrick


----------



## lgbzone

Hi

Personally i wouldn't mess with it, the internet is a great resource for information but it's not controlled and anyone can put anything up, as i say it's great but unfortunately there's a huge amount of crud about. deisel engines are great, they'll run on practically any oil, be it vegatable or engine oil, in fact deisels an oil. there are too many unknowns what if it causes the engine to run too hot for example and you find you switch the ignition off and the engine keeps running, i had a nasty experience with a renault 1.9; the bearing failed in the turbo which was lubricated by the engine oil, this caused the turbo to suck the engine oil through the turbo into the engine, the engine ran quieter for about half a minute until it started bouncing off the rev limiter with a mind of its own, turning the ignition off made no difference. usually when this happens the engine goes bang either because it has used all the engine oil or is reving too fast for too long, i managed to stop it by stalling it in sixth gear, no other gear would stop it. an extreme example but the lesson to learn is not to mess around with the fuel unless you really know what you're doing.

Lee

p.s. my best mate is an extremely good mechanic, owns a garage and specialises in building race engines for rally cars etc, i'll run it by him and see what he thinks.


----------



## gnscloz

lgbzone said:


> Hi
> 
> Personally i wouldn't mess with it, the internet is a great resource for information but it's not controlled and anyone can put anything up, as i say it's great but unfortunately there's a huge amount of crud about. deisel engines are great, they'll run on practically any oil, be it vegatable or engine oil, in fact deisels an oil. there are too many unknowns what if it causes the engine to run too hot for example and you find you switch the ignition off and the engine keeps running, i had a nasty experience with a renault 1.9; the bearing failed in the turbo which was lubricated by the engine oil, this caused the turbo to suck the engine oil through the turbo into the engine, the engine ran quieter for about half a minute until it started bouncing off the rev limiter with a mind of its own, turning the ignition off made no difference. usually when this happens the engine goes bang either because it has used all the engine oil or is reving too fast for too long, i managed to stop it by stalling it in sixth gear, no other gear would stop it. an extreme example but the lesson to learn is not to mess around with the fuel unless you really know what you're doing.
> 
> Lee
> 
> p.s. my best mate is an extremely good mechanic, owns a garage and specialises in building race engines for rally cars etc, i'll run it by him and see what he thinks.


could,nt agree more, 
why on earth would you want to mess about with something that costs millions to develop and big hundreds to replace
imho
mark


----------



## rayrecrok

chrisgreen said:


> castrol r-----takes me back to my youth,love the smell of it.


And the speedway at Sheffield Tigers.


----------



## PeterM

gnscloz said:


> ...why on earth would you want to mess about with something that costs millions to develop and big hundreds to replace


Oh, so the Ducato reversing problems are just owners' imaginations? I think not.

I have been adding 1:200 2T oil for the past 3000 km (Ducato 2.8JTD, 36000 km) and have observed smoother running and a little quieter. When adjusted for the 2T, no measurable change in fuel economy.
PeterM


----------



## gnscloz

PeterM said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...why on earth would you want to mess about with something that costs millions to develop and big hundreds to replace
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so the Ducato reversing problems are just owners' imaginations? I think not.
> 
> I have been adding 1:200 2T oil for the past 3000 km (Ducato 2.8JTD, 36000 km) and have observed smoother running and a little quieter. When adjusted for the 2T, no measurable change in fuel economy.
> PeterM
Click to expand...

good for you.
got some ueud cooking oil if you want it too


----------



## arh

To anyone who is interested in this subject-
I have been adding 2stroke oil in the ratio of 300ml (1/2 a Wilco's 600ml bottle) to approx 50 litres of diesel to my Mercedes engine, seems quieter (but hard to tell as it's quiet anyway) but I went down to the Vosa test station to have my MOT and the piece of paper that you get with the smoke test read 0.00, I was in touch with Yamaha Fan, who is German,(on another forum)who first brought this to my attention, and it appears that a large German manufacturer is putting this in their test engines as they don't have any control over diesel manufacture, it seems that the 2stoke oil burns hotter than the diesel so burning the particulates that diesel doesn't, thus cleaning the exhaust ports etc.
I don't do mileage, so I cannot comment on this,
By all accounts, if the engine is "of an age" then it will take a while for the cleaning process to be effective, and that one may experience more smoke for a while, then it will stop.
But like everything else, if one doesn't want to know, one doesn't want to know, but I've done 5000 miles with it in and No harm has happened yet, but that's no guarantee, either for me or anyone else.
The thing is to make up your own mind.


----------



## skiboycey

With reference to what I call the 'Don't meddle with forces you don't understand' brigade who never want anybody to touch anything and say that if it worked the Oil Companies would do it anyway that they may be wrong.

Fuel mixes will be very tightly controlled by EU and National legislation and will have to undergo long and extensive testing for everything from bio-degradeablility to mechanical tolerance, water absorbtion and carcinogenic qualities before being allowed to be sold to a mass market. In fact fuel can be very variable. Chuck 5 litres of petrol into your diesel next time you fill up and you'll be pleasantly surprised to find it makes no difference at all or it perhpas even runs a bit better. Winter diesel is more or less normal diesel with some petrol in it as sold by the oil companies in Alpine Countries. Similarly adding 10% methanol to petrol will up your horsepower very nicely on an aviation engine at the expense of the fuel absorbing more water which is not too clever when it freezes in the intake system at high altitudes. There's many a mix that will work in many an engine.

Two stroke oil will not have been tested or authorized for use in diesel fuel but common sense would tell us that at small doses it's unlikely to cause much harm. It will burn hotter in a diesel and a bit slower so it's undergoing a process for which it was not designed and for which millions would be required for it to gain regulatory approval if this were indeed allowed at all as politicians seem to be falling over themselves to clean up our engines to the detriment of fuel consumption, cost and longevity whilst ignoring huge coal fired power stations and the shipping industry munching its way through 20% of the World's fuel. However we digress...

From a life of tinkering with engines of the two and four stroke variety mainly on cars and aeroplanes I'd bet my bottom dollar that the two stroke will have no negative environmental or mechanical impact whatsoever at these very low doses. It won't affect the viscosity which could bugger all your pumps up if it gets too high (a common problem if you run the engines on cooking oil) nor the flash points and other important quality aspects. It MAY help clean the engine but so would adding some kerosene or other detergent and almost certainly will help lubricate everything it touches from pumps to valves to injectors. If you use semi-synthetic agricultural oil it's both quite cheap and contains a lot of corrosion inhibitors which stay on the metal which might have benefits to motorhomes which are perhaps only started every couple of months and live outside in damp conditions.

I'm goint to give it a go as I've always got gallons of the stuff knocking about for my microlights and paramotors. Morris Semi-Synthetic Horticultural Red mix has proven its worth over a number of years in microlights which sit for many months in cold hangars before being started and having their engines run at full power for hours on end afterwards. You can also buy it in 5 litre cans. If you do put two stroke oil in don't spend money on the really expensive fully synthetic stuff as the only real advantage of this is that it doesn't break down under severe racing conditions and burns a little more cleanly so you can use it in smaller ratios thus allowing more fuel to be burnt by the engine and more power to be produced - important if you're racing each other. For all normal uses the crap you put in your chainsaw or scooter will be just as good and a quarter of the price.

Interesting discussion.

Regards, Mark


----------



## raynipper

Thank you Mark,
For a most informative explanation that I not only can follow but in general agree with. Not being an expert on the subject.

My short test and experience so far has been on pre electronic engines. 2000 Fiat 2.8i dtd and 1994 1.9 TD citroen. I can vouch for a noticeable smoothness in both pick up and quietness. 

I'm not looking to gain mpg or even longevity of the engine but 'driver comfort', so far so good. But I am still a little hesitant on adding 2stroke to my 2003 Golf TDI. Justin case it detects something in the emissions that would trigger some little light suggesting I go get it serviced.

Thanks again.
Ray.


----------



## lgbzone

skiboycey said:


> With reference to what I call the 'Don't meddle with forces you don't understand' brigade who never want anybody to touch anything and say that if it worked the Oil Companies would do it anyway that they may be wrong.
> 
> Fuel mixes will be very tightly controlled by EU and National legislation and will have to undergo long and extensive testing for everything from bio-degradeablility to mechanical tolerance, water absorbtion and carcinogenic qualities before being allowed to be sold to a mass market. In fact fuel can be very variable. Chuck 5 litres of petrol into your diesel next time you fill up and you'll be pleasantly surprised to find it makes no difference at all or it perhpas even runs a bit better. Winter diesel is more or less normal diesel with some petrol in it as sold by the oil companies in Alpine Countries. Similarly adding 10% methanol to petrol will up your horsepower very nicely on an aviation engine at the expense of the fuel absorbing more water which is not too clever when it freezes in the intake system at high altitudes. There's many a mix that will work in many an engine.
> 
> Two stroke oil will not have been tested or authorized for use in diesel fuel but common sense would tell us that at small doses it's unlikely to cause much harm. It will burn hotter in a diesel and a bit slower so it's undergoing a process for which it was not designed and for which millions would be required for it to gain regulatory approval if this were indeed allowed at all as politicians seem to be falling over themselves to clean up our engines to the detriment of fuel consumption, cost and longevity whilst ignoring huge coal fired power stations and the shipping industry munching its way through 20% of the World's fuel. However we digress...
> 
> From a life of tinkering with engines of the two and four stroke variety mainly on cars and aeroplanes I'd bet my bottom dollar that the two stroke will have no negative environmental or mechanical impact whatsoever at these very low doses. It won't affect the viscosity which could bugger all your pumps up if it gets too high (a common problem if you run the engines on cooking oil) nor the flash points and other important quality aspects. It MAY help clean the engine but so would adding some kerosene or other detergent and almost certainly will help lubricate everything it touches from pumps to valves to injectors. If you use semi-synthetic agricultural oil it's both quite cheap and contains a lot of corrosion inhibitors which stay on the metal which might have benefits to motorhomes which are perhaps only started every couple of months and live outside in damp conditions.
> 
> I'm goint to give it a go as I've always got gallons of the stuff knocking about for my microlights and paramotors. Morris Semi-Synthetic Horticultural Red mix has proven its worth over a number of years in microlights which sit for many months in cold hangars before being started and having their engines run at full power for hours on end afterwards. You can also buy it in 5 litre cans. If you do put two stroke oil in don't spend money on the really expensive fully synthetic stuff as the only real advantage of this is that it doesn't break down under severe racing conditions and burns a little more cleanly so you can use it in smaller ratios thus allowing more fuel to be burnt by the engine and more power to be produced - important if you're racing each other. For all normal uses the crap you put in your chainsaw or scooter will be just as good and a quarter of the price.
> 
> Interesting discussion.
> 
> Regards, Mark


Hi

Yes i have also found the discussion interesting to follow, and your post, as well as others, regarding their experiences are interesting, it's a shame you feel the need to spoil it with derogatory comments just because someone elses opinion or experiences are different to yours;



skiboycey said:


> With reference to what I call the 'Don't meddle with forces you don't understand' brigade who never want anybody to touch anything


don't presume to understand me to the extent that you can state i 'never want anybody to touch anything', because you're way off base.

Lee


----------



## skiboycey

> it's a shame you feel the need to spoil it with derogatory comments just because someone elses opinion or experiences are different to yours;


The comments were not meant to be derogatory you just took them the wrong way. I was trying to be light-hearted about it...

Sorry it appears to have touched a nerve... Not intended I assure you.

I'm just a meddler, often with forces I only dimly understand, and usually with stuff I've been told to leave alone! Can't help it it's how I was built. Ask my Mum how many Hoovers, Clocks and houshold gadgets I had in pieces with no chance of getting back together as a child. 

I've improved with age but only mildly and fully respect your decision to leave well alone and be content with what the 'authorities' have meted out to you. I just can't resist a fiddle and if I blow my motor up sodding about with it then I've only got myself to blame...

Apologies again if offence was given...

Cheers, Mark


----------



## raynipper

Hi Mark.
I guess I usually favour the old adage "If it ain't broke then don't fix it".
This usually gets me out of all sorts of so called maintainence jobs.
But squirting a few cc of what used to be "Upper Cylinder Lubricant" or Red-X into a tankfull of diesel is no big effort for me. 

Do you remember the Red-X squirter always beside the pumps? I was an avid user until they packaged it in plastic sache's which either leaked down the side of the car or exploded down your trousers. I gave up using it at that point.

Not sure how close 2stroke is to Red-X but I also remember pumping about six 'shots' directly into the carb of my older cars and hairing off down the by-pass at full throttle leaving a cloud of smoke like HMS Hood behind me. This was a cheap 'decoke'.

Ray.


----------



## lgbzone

Hi Mark

Sorry about that, i thought you were genuinely having a go.


I don't remember it being at the pumps, but every now and again our local morrisons has bottles of redex deisel on special offer, so i periodically stick some of that in.

cheers

Lee


----------



## teemyob

*Diesel*

Hello,

I must say, find this subject very interesting.

We have been using mainly non stream fuels over the last 4,000 miles. I have noticed the engine does seem a bit noisier despite changing the engine oil. The turbo noise has increased (faint squeal). Also very slight chatter.

Not sure if we should try a few tanks of some Premium Diesel, Ultimate, V power, Excellium etc. Just here so many people say it is not worth the extra. Especially here as it is so much more of a premium. In France I have found Ultimate at 5 cents more as opposed to the UK's 10-20p.

Our Engine is a Euro IV with DPF so bit wary of adding 2 Stroke.

Trev


----------



## karlb

@ teenymob

whats non stream fuel?

karl


----------



## teemyob

*Fuel*



karlb said:


> @ teenymob
> 
> whats non stream fuel?
> 
> karl


Sorry, I meant non mainstream brands.

We have been using Q8, Tesco, Auchan, Geant Casino, Octa etc.

One Elf and one BP From memory are the only main Brands.

Trev


----------



## karlb

*Re: Fuel*



teemyob said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ teenymob
> 
> whats non stream fuel?
> 
> karl
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant non mainstream brands.
> 
> We have been using Q8, Tesco, Auchan, Geant Casino, Octa etc.
> 
> One Elf and one BP From memory are the only main Brands.
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...

i thought you meant the vat free red variety! 

karl


----------



## igglepiggle

hi arh you say your smoke test was 0.00 what was it be 4
thx dave


----------

